
Inbox Zero: How to Keep a Clean Email Inbox (And Mind) - florimondmanca
https://blog.florimondmanca.com/inbox-zero-how-to-keep-clean-email-inbox-and-mind
======
icedchai
Why archive when I can just leave it in my inbox? Inbox infinity works for me.
My personal gmail has almost 20,000 emails.

~~~
adamkruszewski
Glad it works for you! Inbox zero is a cognitive hack in a way that works for
some (at least for me). It frees some of the mind-cycles that normally are
wasted on worrying about an ill-defined and always growing 'todo list' held in
a mail account. I personally prefer to define my tasks, at least the longer
ones, using verbs - as I would delegate them, but to myself. Also having more
clear outcomes defined and written so I don't have to think about it more than
once helps me a lot. So if you are like me, having inbox zero and a clearly
defined todo list just gives more freedom to be creative and focused on a task
at hand and not to worry unconsciously about everything else waiting in my
mail account. But everyone's different so what works for one doesn't
necessarily work for others and everyone can or maybe should pursue their own
methods to deal with 'stuff'.

